# Silicon Divers 20mm Strap Ideas - Gemini Dive Watch



## gbted (Sep 10, 2008)

hi all. first post so apologies if a bit off subject.










i have just bought a 'Beaver Gemini' divers watch (pic attached) - as i have fairly small wrists and the strap is quite long anyway (14cm on non-buckle side) i was looking for a replacement - i ideally want proper 'divers' style one (with the 'ridges' by the lugs - apologies for non-technical term!!) but need it quite short and either silicon or very soft rubber...

does anyone have any suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Two options, 1st one like you say try and source a shorter strap which should be easy done. Other option is to take a knife to it and give it a chop 

BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## gbted (Sep 10, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Two options, 1st one like you say try and source a shorter strap which should be easy done. Other option is to take a knife to it and give it a chop
> 
> BTW Welcome to the forum


Ive had a bit of difficulty finding a silicon strap in the style i want - the silicon styles ive found (with a buckle rather than deployment thing) are plain without the 'chunky' look. But ill try a knife on it for now!!

cheers!!


----------

